# Spraying joints



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Anybody ever tried spraying the joints then wiping them down?
Had manufacture contact us for sample wanted to spray the joints to see if it would work. Last I talked to him he had done one test with good results. Still waiting to here back on the second test.

rebel


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

saw a video of some spraying finishing over joints before. Looked crazy.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I 'm assuming your talking skim coating your joints,I've seen guys use a paint roller,so thinking weather you used a roller or a sprayer,either method becomes a two man operation,and is dependent on how fast the wiper can wipe.So in my opinion ,one man on a box would blow them out of the water.
If that's what your talking about


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been spraying and wiping down all year, but only for final and skim coats. I use a Graco Mark V and spray with a 625 tip and wipe down with 14" offset knives. It is far easier ergonomically and leaves a nicer finish than by hand. With 1 guy spraying and 1 wiping we final coat 10k sqf of board in 4-6 hours. Smaller jobs get the roller, real small job get done by hand.

I wouldn't want any kind of setting compound near my spray equipment!


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I 'm assuming your talking skim coating your joints,I've seen guys use a paint roller,so thinking weather you used a roller or a sprayer,either method becomes a two man operation,and is dependent on how fast the wiper can wipe.So in my opinion ,one man on a box would blow them out of the water.
> If that's what your talking about


Actually I am talking about bed coat and skim coat remember what mud we are working with here we will be sending them the 120 for testing also
As far as 1 man with a box you still have to sometimes wipe down afterwards or. With the 45 I could see this but with the 120 there is more time for 1 man to wipe just as with the bazooka or box. It is a new way of doing things and we all know how "a new way of doing things" come across.

Rebel


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

D's said:


> I've been spraying and wiping down all year, but only for final and skim coats. I use a Graco Mark V and spray with a 625 tip and wipe down with 14" offset knives. It is far easier ergonomically and leaves a nicer finish than by hand. With 1 guy spraying and 1 wiping we final coat 10k sqf of board in 4-6 hours. Smaller jobs get the roller, real small job get done by hand.
> 
> I wouldn't want any kind of setting compound near my spray equipment!


 
Thats the opinion of many thats why its being tested by a manufacture.
I would not want to ruin 5-$10,000 in equipment either.

rebel


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

rebel20 said:


> Actually I am talking about bed coat and skim coat remember what mud we are working with here we will be sending them the 120 for testing also
> As far as 1 man with a box you still have to sometimes wipe down afterwards or. With the 45 I could see this but with the 120 there is more time for 1 man to wipe just as with the bazooka or box. It is a new way of doing things and we all know how "a new way of doing things" come across.
> 
> Rebel


So your talking new material,new system,good luck,still sounds like a two man system to me.
and now your talking running hotmuds through a sprayer,too
and also note you stated you SOMETIMES !!!!! need to go back when skimming with a box.Sounds like one hell of a good one man system to me STILL.nothings going to beat the boxes,not until they stop using drywall in ceiling and wall finishing


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> So your talking new material,new system,good luck,still sounds like a two man system to me.
> and now your talking running hotmuds through a sprayer,too
> and also note you stated you SOMETIMES !!!!! need to go back when skimming with a box.Sounds like one hell of a good one man system to me STILL.nothings going to beat the boxes,not until they stop using drywall in ceiling and wall finishing


 
and now your talking running hotmuds through a sprayer,too
you win never said it would beat the boxes was only asking a question and stating that we are testing it. And why not hotmud according to manufacture of sprayer been done before. I would not do it until it has been thoroughly test nor would I recommend it.


----------

